# Epidurals for Labor



## jdibble (Nov 17, 2010)

I am attempting to code some Anesthesia cases for Epidurals for Labor and I am getting a bit confused.  If the doctor states a time that the Epidural was placed and then gives a stop time stating the OB pulled - how would I bill this? Am I billing just for the placement (what code?) or do I bill 01967?

Also, if the doctor states Epidural time for Labor and then to OR for C-Section, would I have to separate the times for billing the epidural time (01967) and the C-section (01968)? I'm sure that is what I need to do - but I just need some guidance.  I am totally confusing myself on these issues. 

I really appreciate all the help I can get!

Thanks,


----------



## jdibble (Nov 18, 2010)

*Anyone have an answer?*

Can anyone help me with this question?


----------



## preserene (Nov 18, 2010)

There is no time limit for assigning this code. whether the OB pulled or the patient pulled or the labor sets in during that time, it is immeterial for the code asignment; the provided service is to be paid for as per the anesthesia rules.
secondly this service is to be reported in addition to the C Section anesthesia code01968.


----------

